# Emotions about Characters in Books Thread



## Erindor the Espeon (Aug 23, 2008)

I love to read. Everyone I know knows it. It fact, you can usually see me carrying around a book. (Currently the Warrior's series.)

I can sometimes get really into said books. I become _very_ empathetic, and sometimes embarrass myself by getting all emotional about the characters. 

For example, when I was reading Eragon (around two years ago) I cried when Brom died. I dunno, it just was really touching to me how he died happily, and Saphirra's magic turning the grave to diamond...

Anyway, before I go read another book, have you had any similar experiences? Go ahead, tell about them. We (Or, at least _I,_ promise not to make fun of you.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 23, 2008)

I nearly cried at the end of The Kite Runner the other day ;;

I get more emotional about characters in books than in movies or TV shows. Especially if it's from a first-person narrative.


----------



## Silversnow (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh man, all the time.  My family looks at me funny when ever it happens. 

I cry _every time_ I read The Red Tent.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh my god.

I cried SO much when I read The Book Thief. D:

Amazing book, I recommend it.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh my god.

I cried SO much when I read The Book Thief. D:

Amazing book, I recommend it.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 29, 2008)

I almost cried at the end of Wicked. And there's so many good books that I got emotional over that I can't list them all...

If you're not getting emotional over a book, then the book's not good enough. Go get another one.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 30, 2008)

asdfgdf _WICKED_. OH MAN. Even though you know all the way through that Elphaba's gonna die at the end... somehow it makes it even more heartbreaking. ;~;
(this little doodle pretty much sums it up)

And Glinda, oh God. There are some absolutely heartbreaking lines in Wicked ("If you see her, tell her I miss her still"; "The witch didn't turn; they never saw each other again."), but they're nothing compared to pretty much everything she says in Son of a Witch. "You knew her; you knew my Elphie." I _died._


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 30, 2008)

> For example, when I was reading Eragon (around two years ago) I cried when Brom died.


Was this before or after the movie? Because, I mean, I can understand being sad that someone played by Jeremy Irons was going to die, but caring for a piece of cardboard? What?

And to actually answer the question... I haven't cried at a book since I was ten or so, but some books (or short stories, whatever) do make me... not necessarily sad, but melancholy? But in a positive way. So, yes, but probably not the way the poll means it.

Except it hardly ever involves characters. Oh well.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 30, 2008)

Erindor the Espeon said:


> I love to read. Everyone I know knows it. It fact, you can usually see me carrying around a book. (Currently the Warrior's series.)
> 
> [...]
> 
> For example, when I was reading Eragon (around two years ago) I cried when Brom died. I dunno, it just was really touching to me how he died happily, and Saphirra's magic turning the grave to diamond...


Wait, wait, wait.  You like reading and yet you like the Eragon series?  They're crap.  No, really, they're crap.



If I'm really emotionally invested in a character for whatever reason - not very common for book characters, unfortunately, unless the series has been on-going for a while, but it's not rare at all for RP characters (loev being audience) or some comic/cartoon characters - then I'll get somewhat affected by stuff happening to them, or more likely, them doing something dumb, but not very much.  And even then I like reading their pain.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 30, 2008)

I get attached to the characters in books. One time I read a fictionalized graphic novel about Lakia, the first dog in space, and I couldn't stop crying.

Remind me never read a book with a dog on the cover again.

And Wicked made me cry too.



> "And there the old witch stayed for a long time."
> "And has she come out?"
> "Not yet."


Or something like that. >_>


----------



## Old Catch (Aug 30, 2008)

I cried constantly when I read Melanie rawn's Sunrunner series. So many sad deaths. ;;


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 30, 2008)

Depends on the book. First off, I don't cry from books. Doesn't mean they aren't emotional rollercoasters, I'm just not as affected, not surprising, it's awfully hard to wrestle a tear from me for any sort of media.

Anyway... I do get emotionally attached to characters, but usually those in war novels, usually the civilians, but I can get strung up about soldiers too. I dunno, fantasy settings don't quite do it for me.

And no matter what, the author's writing style and ability are the biggest factors for me.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 30, 2008)

Cried at the end of Brokeback Mountain, The Secret Life of Oscar Wilde (shame shame) and parts of Maurice. The films for Brokeback Mountain and Maurice also made me bawl like a maniac but that's not the point of this thread.

Maurice made me tear up about half-way through, when Clive decides to dump Maurice and get marry some girl. I felt really sad for Maurice even though I could sort of empathize with Clive. But he was a dickhole about it so it was a little hard to not hate him.

The Secret Life made me cry at a part where we learn Bosie sent a letter threatning to kill himself if Oscar didn't come to see him and caimed he'd love him forever and a bunch of bullshit I got unecesseraly upset about. Especially because A couple of years after Oscar died, which was indirectly Bosie's fault, the latter became the biggest jerk ever seen and said he hated Oscar; that he was the worst person to exist in the last 250 years, etc.
And I got pissed off because these people were real and Bosie comes off as a huge hypocrite, douchebag and pretentious cock and Oscar deserved way better :v
And I cried at the edn too because I'm a big silly and found Oscar's death sad.

And Brokeback Mountain makes me break down every time I read/watch it because it's just goddamn depressing.
So basically I want to hug Maurice Hall, Jack Twist, Dennis Del Mar, Oscar Wilde and Robbie Ross, which is kind of pathetic but eh.

I really want to read Um Pé de Laranja-Lima because my mum says it's brilliant but horribly depressing at the same time.

ps: this post makes me feel like an even bigger pansy than i already considered myself to be :v


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 30, 2008)

I cried at a lot of deaths in the Warriors series, which is a bit sad, crying over fictional cats. D: Especially Silverstream, Yellowfang & Cinderpelt's. Woe. ;~;


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 30, 2008)

For me, it depends on the book and the character. There were a few in Harry Potter that I was sad about. Dobby, Sirius Black, Fred Plus a few other books that were very sad. Of course, I can't think of them now.

Oh yes, I finished reading the Hobbit and I was so sad when Kili and Fili died. So sad.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Sep 1, 2008)

surskitty said:


> Wait, wait, wait.  You like reading and yet you like the Eragon series?  They're crap.  No, really, they're crap.


If you need a website to tell you it's crap, you've failed. I haven't read the books, but it just seems like it.

Nah, I don't think I've ever had much sympathy for fiction.


----------



## Minish (Sep 1, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> asdfgdf _WICKED_. OH MAN. Even though you know all the way through that Elphaba's gonna die at the end... somehow it makes it even more heartbreaking. ;~;
> (this little doodle pretty much sums it up)[/I]


I didn't. D: I was going to read it, too...

I sometimes do. Not all of the time, and not so much now, because I mainly read books I've already read, and they don't hit me as emotionally after I've already read them. But Harry Potter 7 reduced me to a puddle, as well as many others I can't recall right now. XD


----------



## surskitty (Sep 1, 2008)

ArtificialFlavour said:


> If you need a website to tell you it's crap, you've failed. I haven't read the books, but it just seems like it.


This is true.  However, the website goes on and points at much of its failure because its fanbase is rabid and dumb.

I'm not sure if it's better or worse than Stephanie Meyer's crappy vampire novels.


----------



## Flora (Sep 1, 2008)

Wicked made me sad.  And Warriors, too.


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Sep 4, 2008)

Warriors... I'm not sure if it's managed to make me cry yet, but I've come very, _very_ close. Especially in the third to ninth books, even when I reread them. If anything, it's harder to bear when you're reading it the second or eighth time. And I know for certain that I'll have broken down sobbing at least once by the time The Fourth Apprentice is finished. (;~; I'll never forgive you when you kill off my Firestar, Vicky...)


----------



## Minish (Sep 4, 2008)

surskitty said:


> This is true.  However, the website goes on and points at much of its failure because its fanbase is rabid and dumb.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's better or worse than Stephanie Meyer's crappy vampire novels.


Worse.
At least Meyer has... some kind of decent writing skills, she just uses them horribly or ignores them or something when the time calls for it.

And writes like a twelve-year old fangirling over bad vampire fanfiction.


----------



## alonsyalonso (Sep 4, 2008)

Only when its a good book *extremely good* and when I can relate to the main character thats why i luv:
Darren Shan-Vampire Series
Darren Shan-Demon Theif *Fav.Book.Ever.*
Darren Shan-BloodBeast/DemonApocalypse
Shapeshifter Series
Once during a Torchwood book *cos I luv it!*


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Sep 6, 2008)

I rarely cry in books. I don't think I've ever cried for a book character. I've gotten sad, yes, and bothered, yes, but I haven't cried. Movies, on the other hand, can make me cry. I don't understand why movies and not books (Mother 3 is a game and I came close to crying).

Kite Runner was so sad. I liked the ending where they are flying kites, I thought it was awesome how despite the tragedy, they're still somewhat happy. However, I used the wrong word when describing the ending (cute argh what was I thinking) and I feel like an idiot because I sounded horrible.
Warriors with Silverstream's kits was sad as well.


----------



## Alexi (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm about to sound so unmanly. >>

_Old Yeller_ made me cry. In class. Sixth grade, when crying in class was social suicide. 

The _Sweep _series made me cry several times, the most recent when the main character's grey cat got hit by a car. I just found a grey cat, and it made me think of what I would do in that situation. Another point where I cried in class. Senior year. Yeah. At least I was more ninja about it.

_The Lovely Bones _made me cry (AGAIN in class >_<) because it was so damn depressing. And I hated that book. Hated it. Grrr.

Haven't read _Harry Potter,_ _Warriors_ OR _Eragon_, so nyah. 

Books make me far too emotional than I want to admit. >>


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 8, 2008)

Cirrus said:


> > Even though you know all the way through that Elphaba's gonna die at the end...
> 
> 
> I didn't. D: I was going to read it, too...


Of course you did; you know how the Wicked Witch melts at the end of the Wizard of Oz? It's automatically spoilered because it's a prequel to a book everyone knows. 

Read it anyway >D


----------



## Nope (Sep 11, 2008)

Someone read the Golden Compass? I cried when Lyra had to leave Pan when she was going to the dead's land (or whatever it was called, I read it in norwegian soo) D:

And... and... there was something else too... Urk, can't remember...


----------

